
Ubuntu picks KVM over Xen for virtualization - zh
http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9867657-39.html
======
pmjordan
Has anyone got any experience with KVM? I've used Xen in the past, and the
idea is really cool, and it's got some nice features like tying PCI devices to
particular VMs. ('domains') Unfortunately, when you try and actually use it,
it seems to suffer from all kinds of bizarre incompatibilities: it doesn't
work with VLANs, occasionally domain management will just fail (and require a
complete reboot), etc. This is on OpenSUSE 10.x, where Xen is actually quite
well integrated.

